# Spied: Audi A3 3-Door Cold-Weather Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As winter sets in to the northern hemisphere, Audi's team of engineers and fleet of future product mules have headed north to the barren areas of remote Sweden. So too have spy photographers and the latest set of shots to come in from our spy photog sources show that the 3-door Audi A3 is still very much in the cycle of cold weather testing.

Company sources say that the A3 3-door is due for Geneva Motor Show debut in the spring. Other body styles such as Sportback, sedan and Cabrio are coming, but are likely further down the road.

Check out the rest of the set below.


----------

